# Silverado vs. Ram



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice hood ornament on that chevy. He really did a number on it. Is that your truck?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

That's a nice Ram, I think the Silverado wins to play another day though!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

With a little TLC the Chevy will play again, lots of antifreeze there. It is amazing how crumbled the bumper is.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

I cant believe the rams left horn is still in one piece


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Just shows how weak the new Chevy's are. You can bend the front and rear bumper with your arms. They are flimmmmsy! Had a lady bend the rear one and we bent it back in a matter of seconds. :-?

I just about hit a ram like this right by Big Sky last year. I came around a corner locked up all 4-wheels on the Audi and slid to a stop not 10 yards from him. He stood there head first looking at us.  They are ballsy! Don't even want to think of what would have happened if we would have taken him on with a car!

Sweet pics! I say the Ram wins!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That's too bad, that's near a trophy sized ram. If I hit that thing the horns would be mounted to the hood.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Or at least embedded in it?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought this was gonna be about trucks to be totally honest.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

varmit b gone said:


> I thought this was gonna be about trucks to be totally honest.


 :rollin:

GOTCHA!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Little did you guys know.... that chevy was stuck trying to get up the hill, and the ram was helping him out. pulling him up the hill, but it was just his time to go he had a heart attack!


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Even a ram cant pull dead weight very long


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Chaws said:


> That's too bad, that's near a trophy sized ram. If I hit that thing the horns would be mounted to the hood.


Its illegal to pick up any part of a road killed animal in Montana, that said heads are cut off road killed deer and elk all the time and nothing is really said or done, but MT fish and game are real pricks when it comes to bighorn sheep horns, you cant even pick them up in the wild off winter killed animals without showing a warden where it is first, so it can be plugged for transport. A few years back someone cut the head off a road killed bighorn before the FWP could get to it, they offerd a $1000 reward to anyone who had any info about it, to my knowldge they never did find out who took the head. If you wanted any chance at it you would have to go to the regional auction, where they auction off the consficated antlers and hides and skulls, when the warehouse gets full


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

thats pretty crappy of them. here a guy has 3 or 4 grand worth of damage to his truck from a ram. and cant even take the animal home. I'm glad its not that way in ok.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

duckmander said:


> thats pretty crappy of them. here a guy has 3 or 4 grand worth of damage to his truck from a ram. and cant even take the animal home. I'm glad its not that way in ok.


I am going to say more like 8-10 K in damage. The pass air bag is going to be at least $2,000. Installed.

Plus dash, etc.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Just shows how weak the new Chevy's are. You can bend the front and rear bumper with your arms. They are flimmmmsy! Had a lady bend the rear one and we bent it back in a matter of seconds. :-?
> 
> I just about hit a ram like this right by Big Sky last year. I came around a corner locked up all 4-wheels on the Audi and slid to a stop not 10 yards from him. He stood there head first looking at us.  They are ballsy! Don't even want to think of what would have happened if we would have taken him on with a car!
> 
> Sweet pics! I say the Ram wins!


I seem to remember someone with red plastic bumper on their pickup having problems with it getting cracked up..

Those are awesome pics, thats a hell of an animal.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

wow. i've seen people hit a moose. could a ram be worse?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

no.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

whats the avg weight of a ram?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> varmit b gone said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was gonna be about trucks to be totally honest.
> ...


add me to the "gotcha" list!


----------

